# My Buck of a life time



## Larry Tillman

I turned 69 this November 10th and Nov the 12th I killed this Buck.  He is the buck of a life time for me.  I have hunted since I was 16 yrs old and this is the biggest I have ever seen or shot.


----------



## Milkman

Very good buck indeed.  Be sure to get him mounted in a pose that shows him off.

Congrats !!!!   Georgia deer ???


----------



## Russdaddy

very nice congrats!


----------



## dawg2

Very nice buck!


----------



## julian faedo

Congratulations Larry looks like a GREAT BUCK


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Congrats


----------



## Hut2

Real nice, congrats


----------



## walkinboss01

Yep. That's a really nice buck. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Old Winchesters

Very nice indeed. Share the hunt story....


----------



## model88_308

Congratulations on that fine buck! I'm hoping you top him at the milestone 70th!


----------



## wvdawg

Mighty fine sir.  Congratulations and Happy Birthday!


----------



## NugeForPres

Congratulations to you, sir.  A mighty fine birthday present!


----------



## oops1

That's awesome.. Congrats to you.. Sir


----------



## shakey gizzard

Oh yeah!


----------



## westcobbdog

Congrats and keep it going.


----------



## seeker

Larry, perhaps it's not the buck of a lifetime.  Sure it's a fantastic buck but who knows, you could live another twenty years and get a better one.  Congratulations for sure.


----------



## tkyklr1

Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## HuntinTom

Very nice.  Congratulations sir!


----------



## marknga

Congratulations on a super buck.


----------



## rbureau

congrats, great buck for sure


----------



## pnome

Awesome buck!  Congrats


----------



## bilgerat

Wow, nice buck!!!m Congrats


----------



## bfriendly

Happy Belated birthday Larry!

So awesome to hear from someone back home too. I grew up in Bradenton and my folks and family still live there so this is a special story for me too. Please expand a little.........did you kill the Deer locally? Were you in a stand? 

Congrats on a super Buck too! he is a Brute!


----------



## RutthenStrut

bfriendly said:


> Happy Belated birthday Larry!
> 
> So awesome to hear from someone back home too. I grew up in Bradenton and my folks and family still live there so this is a special story for me too. Please expand a little.........did you kill the Deer locally? Were you in a stand?
> 
> Congrats on a super Buck too! he is a Brute!



First off..... congrats!!!!

I would also like to hear the story of this buck of a life time. 

Did you have any history with it, TC pics, seen it before, or was the first time you laid eyes on it?

Congrats again that is "The One"


----------



## Kawaliga

Great buck. Keep on huntin' and you will get another one.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Congrats on a great B'Day buck!


----------



## Larry Tillman

thanks for the kind words.  I think this winds up my hunting.  The drive from Florida to Georgia is just two long. I have hunted since I was 16 years old and it has been a way of life but I think that chapter is now closing. This was the first time of seeing this buck he just appeared out of the fog. It was like a going away present.


----------



## hyprlt900

Nice deer, nicer trailer!


----------



## Stumper

Very nice buck, congratulations!


----------



## thc_clubPres

well deserved hunting retirement Larry.  I've thought about it myself in recent years. 

the obsession becomes a grind with the prep and packing for a weekend hunt 2+ hours from the house. Maybe if you find some land closer to home you can slide in and out a little easier and still spend some time in the woods




Larry Tillman said:


> thanks for the kind words.  I think this winds up my hunting.  The drive from Florida to Georgia is just two long. I have hunted since I was 16 years old and it has been a way of life but I think that chapter is now closing. This was the first time of seeing this buck he just appeared out of the fog. It was like a going away present.


----------



## JustUs4All

Congratulations, that is a nice one.


----------



## Joe r

nice one!!


----------



## Blisterapine

way to go out - really nice buck - well done sir.


----------



## Jim Thompson

man yeah!!! what a fine old buck.  Congrats on getting it done


----------



## Broken Tine

Great buck! Congratulations!


----------

